# What is a R33 GTR Tommy Kaira worth?



## dlingram (Oct 21, 2005)

Does anyone know where I can find out the value of an R33 GTR Tommy Kaira? Currently it is not converted (it is still over seas) but I wanted to know what it might be worth if I brought it back to the States and converted it. I am in the Military so would not be a problem to import. It has low miles.


----------



## LivedOnce (Oct 15, 2005)

$1,000,000,000,000,000


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

several hundred thousand dollars and you can't convert it yourself and motorex got this liscense revoked.


----------

